# Should I go with the fx-8150 or the intel i-5



## mrfree (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello all, I have finally put together a list for my first build, could you guys tell me if this is respectable. I run a server and application, I would like to play WOW off of lowest setting for once, and I am a Cyber Sec student so I will be programming and generally crunching numbers. So I need computing power, the build isnt based on gaming but everything in general I guess.. You guys are the some of the smartest on the planet so please spare me some wise advice.
Thanks 
-Mr.Free-




```
GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard ONLY
COMPUTER PC DESKTOP INTERNAL SATA DVD RW BURNER DRIVE
AMD FX 8150 3.6 GHz Eight Core (FD8150FRGUBOX) Processor NIB
Athena Power CA-GSB01DA Black 0.8mm SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
SILVERSTONE Strider Essential series ST60F-ES 600W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Read
PNY 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600 PC3 12800 Desktop Memory MD8192KD3-1600-X9
Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB,Internal,7200 RPM,3.5" (WD1002FAEX) Hard Drive
NVIDIA Geforce GT 630 2GB DDR3 128 bit Video Graphics Card HMDI DVI-I 1080
```


----------



## Uniballer (Oct 4, 2012)

My experience on a similar matter is here.


----------



## mrfree (Oct 4, 2012)

So what was your final selection, or what set up do you run now?


----------



## m6tt (Oct 4, 2012)

The i5 might be better for number crunching depending on the number of threads/cores. However, sometimes intel's actual chipsets are less than desirable, so don't just consider the processer. Personally, I like to get server boards for even desktop rigs (AMD cheap, Xeon/i3 more expensive, obviously). You usually get ECC, SAS2008 6g, reliability etc. Plus usually more than one gigabit adaptor and sometimes a ton of PCIe slots available. 

You might want to focus more on delivering maximum disk performance, as most of the time CPUs of today are IO starved. I recommend a ZFS SSD mirror for rootfs, sized to budget. Put the big files on 1tb-2tb disks in another mirror or as a jbod. You can do work on the SSDs and store it on the slow disks.

Also, you probably want 16g of RAM, it's cheap right now.


----------



## Uniballer (Oct 4, 2012)

mrfree said:
			
		

> So what was your final selection, or what set up do you run now?



This box has an i5-2500.


----------

